# West Midlands IHS meeting



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

As well as hosting the breeders meeting at Doncaster on Sunday, our usual monthly meeting on Saturday 19th November is set to be a good one with our very own local 'adder lady' Sylvia Sheldon coming to give a talk titled 'Dancing with Adders'. Sylvia is a very interesting person who has been around our local adder population for many years...

Feel free to come and join us - you don't have to be a member of the IHS to attend the monthly meetings.

Venue : The Old Court House Pub, 30 New Street, Dudley. DY1 1LP (right opposite the police station :whistling2: Meet 7.30 for 8pm talk.


----------

